# The Question of WHY organic fertilizers....



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

From John Ferguson of Natures Way Resource:

Visiting with customers this week, the subject of organic fertilizers came up. The question of "WHY?" came up many times. So I am going to list a few of the reasons WHY?

- Organic fertilizers contain trace minerals which are often critical to plant health and growth and missing in artificial fertilizers.

- Organic fertilizers do not leach out of the soils as compared to water soluble artificial chemical fertilizers.

- Organic fertilizers do not contain harmful salts that contaminate soil and create hardpan as is the case with artificial chemical fertilizers.

- Organic fertilizers last longer in the soil hence are cheaper in the long term (on turf grass only two applications of an organic fertilizer gives better results than 4 applications with an artificial fertilizer).

- Organic fertilizers do not burn the roots of plants.

- Organic fertilizers do not destroy beneficial microorganisms and earthworms.

- Organic fertilizers increase a plant's resistance to disease and insects! (Artificial fertilizers do the opposite which works out nicely for the manufacturers since they sell more insecticide, fungicides and other chemical poisons. Plants become addicted to the chemicals.)

- Many brands contain Mycorrhizal fungi for plant health

- Organic fertilizers are naturally slow release

- Organic fertilizers contains carbon as an energy source for the microbes

- Organic fertilizers increase microbial diversity

- Organic fertilizers recycles waste products from many industries

- Organic fertilizers build soils humus and improve the soil quality

- Organic fertilizers increase nutrients like Vitamin C content compared to synthetic nitrogen fertilizers (USDA).

-Organic fertilizers nourish AND improve the soil. Feeding your plants nothing but nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium (artificial fertilizers) is like feeding your children nothing but cookies. Plants need a balance of nutrients; macro, minor, and trace. 

- Research at Cornell University has shown than corn fertilized with cow manure suffered less corn rootworm damage than control plots fertilized with the same amount of nutrients from synthetic chemical fertilizers. 

- Similar research in Minnesota showed that Alfalfa fertilized with cow manure gave larger yields than control plots fertilized with synthetic chemical fertilizers. Synthetic fertilizers create weak growth that actually attracts pest insects (remember the example - lace bugs on azaleas).

- Organic fertilizers are easier to use as we are feeding the soil and let the soil feed the plants. When using artificial fertilizers we need many types (hibiscus, azalea, rose, palm tree, violet, lawn, citrus, houseplant, etc.).

SUMMARY: The advantages are so overwhelming, the real question is "WHY NOT".


----------



## Cedarwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

so is this organic fertilizer cow poop or just compost?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Neither...but contains the same element of both


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Most organic ferts go out at a rate of 25lb per 1000sg ft 4 times a year
A good synthetic fert can go 3-5 lbs per 1000sg ft. 2 times a year

A avg 5000sgft yard will take take 20 bags of organic fert a year
The same yard would take 1 bags of synthetic fert per year

The avg cost of organic fert. 15$ 50 lb bag
Synthetic fert. 25$ 50lb bag

Cost per year
Organic. 300$
Synthetic. 25$

All that being said. I use 1 big synthetic and 2 bags organic a year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I only do one bag.... And the a bag of dried molasses....(have not done the molasses yet)

This year I spread a $8 bag of green sand out too.....

With this rain I am cutting every 5 days.... It's rediculas how think it is this year....

I have not watered in 18 months..... And when you get away from the high salt syenthetics you don't need to water much


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

So where do you start with organics? Randy Lemmon's organic schedule? Because i've tried his synthetic schedule and i got to say i'm not impressed, I think his kickbacks from the fertilizer co's has got to be enormous.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> So where do you start with organics? Randy Lemmon's organic schedule? Because i've tried his synthetic schedule and i got to say i'm not impressed, I think his kickbacks from the fertilizer co's has got to be enormous.


That was me 6yrs ago... I could not get his schedule to work for me.
Kept getting brown patch, had weeds, water bill was high, and so on.

Here is the one thing it was hard to understand with the organic program:
It does not happen fast, and it takes a few seasons for the synthetic stuff to get out of the yard.

But that does not mean it won't work.

5 tips :
Mow your grass at the highest setting. It helps you grass grow more roots, instead of growing more blades. No more the 1/3 of a blade should ever be cut.
The high grass shades out other weeds and keep weed seed from germinating.

STOP all syenthic fertilizers. Liquid or dried. It's like if you give your kids candy all the time. Sure they have energy, but they would not get the things they truly need. That's what makes them easy targets for diease.

No more sprinkler systems. They train your grass to have shallow roots that stay moist. You want the dirt to get water down four inches then completely dry out. It helps the microbes feed the deeper roots. *IF you have to water*- do it once a week and give it 1-1.5 inches.... Measure with a empty tuna can.
You only water if you need it. _But I don't water my grass._ I personally feel if it dies I did not make the soil structure strong enough.

Feed with a true organic fertilizer. I personally like the Micro- life and the Natures Guide. Organic fertilizers can be used any time of the year, wet or dry, and they won't burn. 
Feed with dried molasses on the second feeding, as it feeds and helps with fire ants. Ants hate dried molasses! 
Feed with corn meal gluten- it's helps with diease, keeps weed seed from germinating and does add sugar.
Last feed with an element with a rock source- green sand & lava sand are the two most popular, and both do amazing things, and they don't wash away.
*NOTE: I did not do everyone of these every season. Usually just two*.

LAST
Compost is your friend. Grass and leave clippings do not leave my property.
_They say clipping should not be bagged and go directly on the lawn, but mine go to the compost_. Rough compost serves as mulch in my flower beds (top with a bought mulch if you don't like the look)
I top dress the grass that gets diease like brown patch or has trouble with good growth. If you have areas in the yard with dead grass, use compost to help with loosening up the soil for better growth.
*I buy compost*- by the bag I get *Black Kow COMPOST* from Lowes. It's good for small jobs or small areas that need help. Also use one bag to mix with existing soil when planting a bush in landscape.
For big jobs for the yard, you want Leaf mold compost from naturesway resource in Conroe. Don't go cheap and this is the best, and suggested if your STARTING from scratch use a yard in your YARD.
Living Eath Technology sells a knock off with less age called Forest Floor.
The pros that use it said it's better for beds not yards, but I did use it in the yard, with OK results.

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Organic-Program_vq1822.htm

http://www.microlifefertilizer.com/academy/

Two links with organic info aka: organic propaganda that some will tell you

You bet you can stay with synthetic fertilizers, and they have somewhat worked for years, but the goals with organics is to STOP causing man made issues and let nature have the balance to over come the negatives. It's better for the life of plants, humans, pets and the environment. Were all fishermen here, and we see first hand what damage man has caused in our bays. Let's do something right.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Muddskipper


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I would have to agree 100% with Mudskipper on this. Yes the expense is greater up front, but the results are outstanding...you can use it anywhere, trees, roses, veggies, grass. 

I use Micro-Life Azalea 6-2-4, probably 3 times a year (have been for 4 years). I top dressed a brown patch with Leaf Compost. It worked wonders. I have not had to water at all the month of June, and in May I watered once at the begining of the month. I do not have a problem with weeds or ants. I mow on setting 4 every Sunday morning. I stay away from the Bone Meal Micro Life becuase I have dogs.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I have tried organic fertilizer from the only organic nursery her in Victoria. I have had very poor results on the two yards I used it on. What would you recommend and where could I purchase this?

Thanks,


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

K Man said:


> I have tried organic fertilizer from the only organic nursery her in Victoria. I have had very poor results on the two yards I used it on. What would you recommend and where could I purchase this?...,


If you tried it once and did not get results I would need more info... What you used, what conditions you were trying to over come, and what I time of year?

It's a process, and your trying to un- do what was done previously.....

If you have just dirt, and put out fertilizer you will only feed weeds....

St. Augustine seems to get great results and has pushed out the Bermuda


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

This is all great information guys, but I have problems finding all the Organic Materials that you speak of. Where do you guys shop? Also, where do you send soil samples off to to check levels?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> If you tried it once and did not get results I would need more info... What you used, what conditions you were trying to over come, and what I time of year?
> 
> It's a process, and your trying to un- do what was done previously.....
> 
> ...


The product I used on both yards is pellets consisting of natural minerals and bird poop. Smells bad. My current yard which I did last year and St. Augustine grass. I was trying to achieve a thick luscious lawn without chemicals. It was a dry year but I have a sprinkler system. I fertilized in late March and again in July and in October. Same product (organic). Was not very happy with the results. This year I put down about a 2 inch base compost in February. In early March I used a fertilizer (non-organic) that a local nursery has developed for our area. Lawn is OK and I fertilized with it again on Monday of last week before the rain. I have spot killed the weeds early on and have had great results. The recent rains have helped so not complying to much I would rather go all natural.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The biggest problem I see in most folks yards is that they cut their grass way to short.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> The biggest problem I see in most folks yards is that they cut their grass way to short.


Exactly!

____________
K man

I have not dealt with any organic fertilizers that smelled bad....I would love to toss out my 2 cent on that but without seeing it would be hard to honestly say

The compost was a good start....

The syenthetic fertilizers generally have a ton of salt ....

St Augustine will react the same here in Houston as it will in Victora....
So to here someone developed one for an area is suspect....

Your local feed store is where I would start
Here is what is recommended by a pro....

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Organic-Fertilizer_vq2003.htm

If anyone want to feed their lawn this summer, I would suggest trying the dried molasses. It should cost about $1 a pound for reference.

It really works.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Exactly!
> 
> ____________
> K man
> ...


Thanks for the information.


----------

